
Atari CEO confirms the company is working on a new game console - glitcher
https://venturebeat.com/2017/06/16/atari-ceo-confirms-the-company-is-working-on-a-new-game-console/
======
DerekL
Let me remind everyone that the current Atari isn't the company from the dawn
of video gaming. Atari Corporation was shut down in 1996. Later, Infogrames
bought Atari's trademark and other IP, and later changed their name to Atari.

------
kumarvvr
Is it right to think that this is the result of multi-platform development
tools like Unity, Unreal, etc.

I mean hardware developers coming out to build a gaming console, with a
confidence that if the hardware is good, games will come to the platform
because of above mentioned tools.

If their console supports game porting from unity or unreal projects, it would
be an awesome thing.

------
philip142au
Cool

